# 2012 CC R line on Air



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Here are some crappy point and shoot pics...better pics to follow 

Setup: 

Air Lift XLs in front 
AH2s in back (cut off nips and dcups) 
Accuair E Level 
AZ OB2 
Unfinished Trunk (changing the setup to maximize trunk space) 
More to come including some tweaks to get it lower 

on to the pics 

 
DSC02052 by bacardicj151, on Flickr 

 
DSC02051 by bacardicj151, on Flickr 

 
DSC02049 by bacardicj151, on Flickr 

 
DSC02046 by bacardicj151, on Flickr 

 
DSC02045 by bacardicj151, on Flickr


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome work! Super clean:beer:


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks super good. Notched right? I just got my stuff installed over the weekend. I still need to notch and get my wheels back on.


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looks great! Love it.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Very nice! :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks great CJ! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

ECS Tuning said:


> Very nice! :snowcool:


 Thanks. Better Pics and more low to follow. Wheels are up for sale!!! :thumbup: 



[email protected] said:


> Looks great CJ! :thumbup::beer:


 Thanks for all your help and putting up with all my questions Andrew :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

No problem sir, that's why we're here :beer::beer:


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

Wheel specs? Also any other modifying? Notch.. Etc.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

18x8.5 et44 AMG Aero IIs centers painted shadow blue (they are for sale BTW) 

Notch is done and the bump stops are trimmed but other than that no other "low" modifications have been done. Fender liners still in and no hammering of thebpinch welds have been done.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

Another SIK CC! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dee9 (Jun 4, 2012)

wheel price?


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

dee9 said:


> wheel price?


 You have a pm


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

looking good!


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

dee9 said:


> wheel price?


 x2:thumbup: 

Car looks good :beer::beer:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wheels are for sale


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

*New Pics*

 
DSC_3676 by bacardicj151, on Flickr 

 
DSC_3675 by bacardicj151, on Flickr 

 
DSC_3686 by bacardicj151, on Flickr 

 
DSC_3671 by bacardicj151, on Flickr 

 
DSC_3691 by bacardicj151, on Flickr 

 
DSC_3663 by bacardicj151, on Flickr 

 
DSC_3670 by bacardicj151, on Flickr


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone wana trade my mkv for a CC? Thats too sexy:beer:


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

Damn!!!
Soon very soon


I love this!! Trade for my kids


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Love the new rollers :beer:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

oh my gosh


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Proper Shots coming soon...


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

wow, this may be the only car i've ever liked those bently's on.

nice job!


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

New wheels do the car so much justice


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Such an improvement!!! :beer::heart:

However can't say the mercedes wheels didn't look good. :laugh::wave:


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

whats the wheel specs


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

divineVR6 said:


> whats the wheel specs


19x9 ET 41

5x112 and 57.1mm hub bore


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I like the bently wheels more, they look OEM on that car

ELvir


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks proper, nice work!


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Trunk redone. Pics soon. 

Also it's about to get loud


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

so clean and so sick. Well done sir:thumbup:


----------



## DNel928 (Apr 6, 2012)

Was nice meeting you at H2Oi, car is sick!


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks man


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bacardicj151 said:


> Thanks man


Pics or gtfo! :laugh: :heart:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

At Dubs at Dave's last month. Thanks Jordan for the pic


Jordan1 by bacardicj151, on Flickr


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

wow looks so good i want a CC now :thumbup:


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

sick like swine flu.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Untitled by bacardicj151, on Flickr

iPhone pic


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

It will be nice this weekend CJ give the CC a nice cleaning! 

Andy


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Love it. Nearly bought bentleys for mine too. Also, any trunk setup pics?


----------

